# 2.5l #2 misfire code.



## bowhunter723 (Jan 26, 2009)

I have a 2002 altima and got a #2 cyl misfire code. has anyone had this. i am going to put a new set of plugs in it, hopefully it isn't the wires. you cant even tell it is missfireing unless you tap the throttle at idle. the response is off a bit. any help.


----------

